

OpenBazaar Is Entering a New Phase with Funding - nvk
https://blog.openbazaar.org/openbazaar-is-entering-a-new-phase-with-funding/

======
SamPatt
Hey everyone, Sam Patterson from OpenBazaar and OB1 here. We're excited about
this funding, and I'm happy to take any questions you might have.

We're always looking for developers on the project as well. It's open source,
and primarily python. Here's the repo:

[https://github.com/OpenBazaar/OpenBazaar](https://github.com/OpenBazaar/OpenBazaar)

We have a particular interest in folks with p2p networking knowledge, but
welcome devs with any background.

~~~
invisible_dust
what was the incentive for donating 1m if it's basically free, doesn't collect
data, and is not centrally controlled?

~~~
SamPatt
The platform isn't centrally controlled, but that doesn't mean that companies
can't offer services to users on the network.

It's similar to Bitcoin, which has no central control, but now has an
ecosystem of businesses that support Bitcoin users.

Our goal with OB1 is to build the OpenBazaar network and gain large adoption,
and then offer those users services (such as dispute resolution, store
hosting, search).

~~~
lovemenot
>> OB1 will aid decentralized commerce by offering services such as dispute
resolution ...

Help me OB1, you're my only hope.

------
JulianSmith
So, does this mean enough resources now to get OpenBazaar working on Tor ??
(an open network that helps defend against network surveillance that harms
personal freedom and privacy, confidential business activities and
associations)

Or, does this money mean that is never going to happen and those of us who
care should fork off the MIT license and/or watch other projects?

------
jamisteven
Not sure why anyone would invest in this which is strange because if Andreeson
is investing you would think it would be obvious as to why, but this one I
just dont get. After all the drama with SR, sure you can piggy back off of
that hype and user base, but your biggest problem is going to be getting away
from the stigma of being an underground marketplace. I would be staying as far
away from the "police-free" marketing terms as possible, seems like startup
suicide if you ask me. Maybe im not seeing something though, as the founders
and investors are clearly smart people.

~~~
SamPatt
We are absolutely not using terms like "police-free". Others have labelled us
as such. We view this as an agnostic protocol that people can use to trade
goods and services online with each other, with no fees, and it's coupled with
a marketplace that no one centrally controls. It's not Silk Road 3.0, it's
ecommerce 2.0.

For more information on what investors are thinking, reach USV's Brad Burnham
discussing why they invested in us:

[https://www.usv.com/post/5579998c8711930003901f5f/introducin...](https://www.usv.com/post/5579998c8711930003901f5f/introducing-
ob1)

~~~
jamisteven
Call it however you like, agnostic protocal etc, the fact still remains your
going to have ALOT of work to do differentiating yourself from SR and the
stigma that comes along with using bitcoin as a currency, especially when
media are already using phrases like "police-free" and "sell ANYTHING"...

Maybe brainstorm around:

-"We are like Amazon (or maybe craigslist?), but for bitcoins!" -Require social login. If you truly arent an anonymous marketplace using an untrackable cryptocurrency as method of payment, then requiring social login will be a good way to show the government that you mean it.

Point im making, OpenBazaar definitely has its work cut out for them. Exciting
nonetheless, keep us posted!!!

-Jami Frazier

~~~
wyager
The phrases "decentralized" and "require social login" are mutually exclusive.

~~~
dnautics
Not necessarily. The network itself can be decentralized and anonymous, but
the company could use identity services as a monetization technique on top of
(as a subset of transactions on) the network.

------
lovemenot
Given the wait time for BTC confirmation, could it be feasible to use the
OpenBazaar network for "Download Now" type transactions, where the buyer's
expectation is for more or less _immediate_ gratification?

